# The King Maker on UK TV tonight



## Ian Livingstone (Mar 10, 2011)

Cult movie I scored back in '05 "The King Maker" airs on UK TV 10.50pm Movies4Men

Featuring musicians Craig Sharmat (classical guitar), Herman Witkam (Shakuhachi/Xiao), Chen Dacan (Erhu), Pete Whitfield (violin & score prep) various ensembles and soloists from Thailand, and Moscow State Symphony Orchestra + choir.

Trailer here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emE_0WSpZCw
Soundcloud compilation here http://soundcloud.com/ian-livingstone/sets/the-king-maker

Great acting by John Rhys-Davies (not sure about the rest of the cast!), amazing cinematography, very slightly dodgy script!

Let me know if you catch it.

Ian


----------



## Ed (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool Ian I dont get that channel but great anyway.

John Rhys-Davies is always good i find, he just usually picks slightly odd films (check his past record). Its the same with Malcolm McDowell too.


----------

